# Cyberoam on linux says "You are not allowed to login from this machine"



## rishimukherjee (Dec 11, 2011)

My college uses cyberoam for all network security. On windows i can successfully log into my account without any problem. But when I do the same on ubuntu(tried on various versions but failed!), the client returns "You are not allowed to login from this machine." I did the same thing as the instructions from the website said, but failed. Please help.
Thank You.


----------



## rishimukherjee (Dec 11, 2011)

please someone reply...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The IT dept might have imposed Linux restrictions on the network, only allowing access to approved Windows PCs. Contact your IT admin.


----------



## rishimukherjee (Dec 11, 2011)

thanx...i talked to my admin..he said that special hardware is required for that...is it so??
i found a link...will this work for my case??
[link]http://vinuxes.blogspot.in/2011/01/cyberoam-ipsec-vpn-client-on-linux.html[/link]


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If that's what your admin says, I see no reason not to believe him. Ask him what special hardware is required and how to install it.

The instructions in your link look clear enough. Let us know how you get on.


----------

